# DVO coming to the Levo.



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

So I’m running a Diamond Fork and just ordered a Topaz T3. Shock was awesome on my Focus. Anyone running this set-up? I really like the fork and their customer support is awesome.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Just installed a diamond fork on my levo. Way better than the ohlins it replaced, but haven't quite figured out the "off the top thing" yet.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

kneecap said:


> Just installed a diamond fork on my levo. Way better than the ohlins it replaced, but haven't quite figured out the "off the top thing" yet.


Which Ohlins and why is the DVO better?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

kneecap said:


> Just installed a diamond fork on my levo. Way better than the ohlins it replaced, but haven't quite figured out the "off the top thing" yet.


It controls how plush the initial amount of travel is. Their suspension is really good, when set up properly to your weight, terrain, and riding behaviors.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Robmac, my ohlins came with my s works 18 levo. It's a TTX/RXF 36 air.
It just valved too firm for my 150 pound bod, no matter how I set it up.
It took 1 hit fine, but never kept up with faster terrain trails.

Thanks Glutch, I have that off the top set in middle area setting. Maybe I'll set it for more/+ to soften it a bit more.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

kneecap said:


> Robmac, my ohlins came with my s works 18 levo. It's a TTX/RXF 36 air.
> It just valved too firm for my 150 pound bod, no matter how I set it up.
> It took 1 hit fine, but never kept up with faster terrain trails.
> 
> Thanks Glutch, I have that off the top set in middle area setting. Maybe I'll set it for more/+ to soften it a bit more.


 No worries, DVO is really good IME, call them and they will give you some great baseline settings. They ride Levo's.


----------

